# Shocker Of A Performer, 9800gt



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2008)

You must all be thinking of the 9800GT and 8800GT funda. Well I agree that both are same in most(almost aspects) although the 9800GT is some Rs. 7500 while the 8800GT still sells over Rs. 8000.

The 9800GT has features like:
1. HYBRID SLi
2. BASED ON NEW 55nm 
3. LOWER POWER CONSUMPTION

However, one review changed my thoughts about this little baby here.

I seems that the 9800GT when Overclocked(not even to the limit, just a little bit), beats the 9800GTX and HD4850 in all the games that were tested.

Absolute shocker isn't it, and I'm sure that further OCing will break the 9800GTX+ performance too.


So, now a new option comes up to us. 
The HD 4850 or the GF 9800GT?


Check this review to know it all:

*www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/9791-geforce-9800-gt-roundup-evga-asus-gigabyte-palit.html


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 6, 2008)

I wonder how you can compare a card OCed to a non OCed card.
Compare HD4850, 9800GTX+ both OCed to their highest potentials on the same rig then post the benchmarks.


----------



## iMav (Sep 6, 2008)

I think OCing a card is like doping. If you're to compare them, do it out of the box & raw.

OCing a card tells you how far the limits can be stretched and not how the card performs at room temperature (normal conditions).


----------



## nvidia (Sep 6, 2008)

Is it even out yet? 
I can't find anything related to the card on Anand Tech or Tom's Hardware..


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2008)

Just trying to give the card a chance, it can become the new lower mid-budget choice if you see light in what I'm trying to tell you.

And anywayz, up till a resolution of 1680x1080, it performs very well.
And you must know one thing, more than 60fps in a LCD doesn't create any difference.

So 100fps by 4850 in one game and 60fps by the 9800GT in the same game won't yield you any performance difference, so it is completely suitable card for lower budgeted gaming PC's, ready to replace the lower end 9600GT.


----------



## nvidia (Sep 6, 2008)

When 4850 is OC'ed the 9800GT can't beat it. Wont even come close. 


> So 100fps by 4850 in one game and 60fps by the 9800GT in the same game won't yield you any performance difference, so it is completely suitable card for lower budgeted gaming PC's, ready to replace the lower end 9600GT.


In that case there wont be a need for a high end card. A card which can give 100FPS now can give 60FPS in the future. A card that gives 60FPS now, wont give 60FPS forever. When you buy a graphics card, future-proofing is important.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello, there is no game where the 4850 actually gives 100fps with 9800GT giving 60fps.

It's just touching the line some 5fps lower, but a 2k price difference should be appreciated and I insist.

And, in games like Crysis(almost everyone's fav.) and GRAW2, 9800GT pawns the 4850 like hell.
So, what if 4850 is leading in those games where fps crosses 100, there it doesn't matter, whereas the main and popular games matter more.


----------



## 4T7 (Sep 6, 2008)

HD4850 beats the crap out of 9800GT in 3DMark and btw HD4850 can also be Oced, so leave the Ocing part and HD4850 is still the "Budget King"


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2008)

4T7 said:


> HD4850 beats the crap out of 9800GT in 3DMark and btw HD4850 can also be Oced, so leave the Ocing part and HD4850 is still the "Budget King"



hello, you're gonna see PC Mark or Real Time gaming, and BTW, the 9800GT has more more more OCing potential than 4850 has.


----------



## 4T7 (Sep 6, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> hello, you're gonna see PC Mark or Real Time gaming, and BTW, the 9800GT has more more more OCing potential than 4850 has.



Well here's an update 4u Tweakdown says, "If you’re a user of an 8800 GT and you think the 9800 GT might be a bit of an upgrade, you will be severely disappointed" so sit tight and watch the show buddy


----------



## nvidia (Sep 6, 2008)

> And, in games like Crysis(almost everyone's fav.) and GRAW2, 9800GT pawns the 4850 like hell.


*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/599/9
*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_9800_GT_Amp_Edition/9.html



> but a 2k price difference should be appreciated


The price difference is around 15-20$. Not even 1k.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2008)

4T7 said:


> Well here's an update 4u Tweakdown says, "If you’re a user of an 8800 GT and you think the 9800 GT might be a bit of an upgrade, you will be severely disappointed" so sit tight and watch the show buddy




No one's asking an 8800GT owner to buy a 9800GT, i'm aware of those facts already.


But those in search of new configs with 6-7k for graphics card will surely opt for this one then wont they!!!


----------



## nvidia (Sep 6, 2008)

According to the site you have posted, the 4850 heats upto 88C on load. But it doesn't cross 60 if you have installed the latest BIOS. 
And power consumption is ~10-15W less than the 4850. Not any significant difference.

Anyone heard of this site before?


----------



## 4T7 (Sep 6, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> No one's asking an 8800GT owner to buy a 9800GT, i'm aware of those facts already.
> 
> 
> But those in search of new configs with 6-7k for graphics card will surely opt for this one then wont they!!!


Maybe but I won't


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2008)

Okok enough already!!!! Just trying to help, don't make it nasty. 

BTW-You have 8800GT kya?


----------



## 4T7 (Sep 6, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Okok enough already!!!! Just trying to help, don't make it nasty.
> 
> BTW-You have 8800GT kya?


I love the Red Company, allergic to the greeny one


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 7, 2008)

*CHECK THIS*:


An *Overclocked* 9600GT almost(just a hair's breadth) pawns the *Overclocked* 4850.

The 8800GT beats it like hell, that brings up the 9800GT, which has similar performance like the 8800GT

*www.guru3d.com/article/bfg-geforce-9600-gt-ocx-and-8800-gt-ocx-review/14

*www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-4850-and-4870-review-force3d/13


Just compare these awesome reviews.


----------



## nvidia (Sep 7, 2008)

Ure comparing 2 different games... 
Could you point out _where_ the 9600GT pwns the 4850?


----------



## 4T7 (Sep 7, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> *CHECK THIS*:
> 
> 
> An *Overclocked* 9600GT almost(just a hair's breadth) pawns the *Overclocked* 4850.
> ...



Do you know 9800GT has only 112 stream processors whereas HD4850 has 800, and DX10 games will run smoother on HD4850 coz its somewhat future proof at least near future  so please don't compare a Maruti 800 with Scorpio


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 8, 2008)

The problem with OCing HD4850 is that it has only a single slot cooler.
Use the Palit HD4850 Sonic edition with Dual Slot Coolers.
THEN tell us how the OC difference is like. 

And talking about buying lower end GPUs for lower FPS, well, then stick with onboard GPUs like Radeon HD3200 and HD3300 and GF9300 and GF9400.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry about the comparision, I didn't read that part, it's cause in the OCing, guru3d's ppl alwayz use Mass Effect, so sorry again about that.

But believe me, and OCed 9600GT and an OCed 4850 put together, although the 9600GT performs 5% slower, but who''l complain cause the 9600GT is 3k cheaper than the 4850.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 8, 2008)

^^^Check this new article from Tomshardware.

Here's what they say (*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/Best-Graphics-Card,2011-3.html)



> The Radeon HD 4850 is the new people’s champion, instantly bringing yesterday’s $300 performance level down to the mainstream $170 price point. The Radeon HD 4850 will usually best the GeForce 9800 GTX, and even the more expensive 9800 GTX+. This card has a lot of potential when used on its own, and becomes a devastating force when paired with a second 4850 in a CrossFire configuration.





> The Radeon HD 4870 offers the same architecture as the 4850-series paired with its secret weapon: brand new GDDR5 memory. Because GDDR5 provides about twice as much throughput compared to GDDR3, its 900 MHZ clock speed is comparable to a 3600 MHZ effective memory speed. This edge allows the 4870 to up the ante and offer very compelling performance for the price, in some titles competing with the more expensive GTX 280.


----------



## nvidia (Sep 8, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> 3k cheaper than the 4850.


Its _not _3k cheaper than the 4850. Just around 20$ less than the 4850.
Paying 20$ extra for a card that offers 5-15% performance boost _at stock speed_ is not that bad.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 8, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Its _not _3k cheaper than the 4850. Just around 20$ less than the 4850.
> Paying 20$ extra for a card that offers 5-15% performance boost _at stock speed_ is not that bad.


+1

And if you compare the Palit HD4850 *Sonic* Edition to this card, its going to blow this away in terms of overclockablity because thanks to a Dual Slot cooler, it OCs much better.

As usual, 4850 is expensive in India MAINLY because ATI is expensive in India. Its as simple as that.


----------



## nvidia (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah.. If AMD concentrates more in the Indian market it would really boost their sales. 
Btw, how much does the Sonice edition cost?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 8, 2008)

^^ Recently I came to know this.

How big the fan is, ATI HD4850's processor frequency just can't go beyond 700Mhz.

PS: This card really doesn't need any overclocking


----------



## nvidia (Sep 8, 2008)

> How big the fan is, ATI HD4850's processor frequency just can't go beyond 700Mhz.


Why so? 



> PS: This card really doesn't need any overclocking


Thats true..  At least it doesn't need to be OCed to beat the 9800GT

I think the thread title should be changed. The 9800GT is no 'shocker'.
Should be changed to 'another failure from nvidia'


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 8, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ Recently I came to know this.
> 
> How big the fan is, ATI HD4850's processor frequency just can't go beyond 700Mhz.
> 
> PS: This card really doesn't need any overclocking





nvidia said:


> Yeah.. If AMD concentrates more in the Indian market it would really boost their sales.
> Btw, how much does the Sonice edition cost?


According to Palit, its going to phase out the standard edition since it has a slightly higher clockspeed and much better cooling. AT SAME COST.

But cunning Indian shopkeepers always do something evil. They sell it at Rs. 500-1000 higher.


----------



## nvidia (Sep 8, 2008)

If Palit Sonic is going to cost the same, then the prices of other models could come down.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 8, 2008)

nvidia said:


> If Palit Sonic is going to cost the same, then the prices of other models could come down.


Nope. Not when palit is the CHEAPEST graphics card maker in India. Just recently out throned by Zotac for nVidia and Sapphire for ATI.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 9, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Why so?
> 
> 
> Thats true..  At least it doesn't need to be OCed to beat the 9800GT
> ...



Lolz you made me realise that .

BTW- r display name is nvidia, then???


----------



## nvidia (Sep 9, 2008)

^My display name has nothing to do with my likes...


----------



## desiibond (Sep 9, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Lolz you made me realise that .
> 
> BTW- r display name is nvidia, then???



Arey, Mera naam desiibond hai toh kya mujhe gun pakadke galli galli bhaagnaa hai kya??


----------



## 4T7 (Sep 9, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Arey, Mera naam desiibond hai toh kya mujhe gun pakadke galli galli bhaagnaa hai kya??


lol!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 10, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Arey, Mera naam desiibond hai toh kya mujhe gun pakadke galli galli bhaagnaa hai kya??




nvidia just selected his name because of his favourite card at the time of his joining.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2008)

^^ Yeah. I know. Am just joking


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, funny right, just a few months back we woould only be suggsting Nvidia cards and now baazi palat gayi lolz, true isn't it


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't be upset. We suggest what is best


----------



## nvidia (Sep 10, 2008)

^+1. 
When i joined this forum, nVidia 8800GTX was my favorite card(Although i had the 8600GT ESE). So created an id as nvidia8800. Now i have changed it to nVidia cuz 8800 is old Won't change it to anything again. Cuz in the hardware world, things can change overnight these days


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 11, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> BTW- r display name is nvidia, then???


Cant u c the ATi Tag below Nvidia.....

well HD4870X2 is the topper now...in crossfire mode


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 11, 2008)

It's absolutely no use getting 4870X2 even if you have hoards of money(why don't such guys spare some money and give it to us, enough to buy us a new rig which we'll be happy with).

The CPU bottleneck is the main factor. So, for now, a 4870X2 single GPU(no CF, no OC) is the best.

arrey why do you need CF or OC when you already got the card that can be safely called:

"FASTEST CARD ON EARTH" [Include best performing too]


----------



## desiibond (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ I don't think so. 

A Phenome X4 or Core2Quad are good choice for 4870x2.

and yes. Why do you think that buying this card is waste of money.

Imagine playing crysis on a 40" monitor.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm soooo sorry, I meant to write 4870X2 CF,very sorry again.

The performance increase with CF is not that good, due to CPU bottleneck. Hopefully with Deneb and/or Nehalem, this issue will be solved and I'm sure the new Catalyst drivers will set the performance even higher.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2008)

do you mean two 4870 card's or the 4870 X2 card that has two ATI graphic cores in one card?

two 4870's in CF mode are not that powerful yet but 4870 X2 is one hell of a card that shows 200% performance increase in some games over 4870. This is the fastest card available in the market. And it certainly is perfectly compatible with curren quad core and dual core processors.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 12, 2008)

desiibond said:


> do you mean two 4870 card's or the 4870 X2 card that has two ATI graphic cores in one card?
> 
> two 4870's in CF mode are not that powerful yet but 4870 X2 is one hell of a card that shows 200% performance increase in some games over 4870. This is the fastest card available in the market. And it certainly is perfectly compatible with curren quad core and dual core processors.




I mean 2 4870X2 cards in Quad-crossfireX which isn't worth it(there are some ppl who hav the money to buy, so I'm helping them saving 30k).


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2008)

^^ah. okay. Maybe they are trying to use that card with 108" Plasma


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 13, 2008)

Nah, @ 2560x1920 resolution is max, so more than 30" will only lead to depreciation in the quality of the picture.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 15, 2008)

Finally found a review to see, although results are not that good:

*aphnetworks.com/reviews/gigabyte_geforce_9800gt_512mb/4


Do pay it a visit.


----------

